# *J'Bo's RollerCoaster of Fun*



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

I needed something new. Something positive. Something different. So how about a new journal 

*Tuesday May 4 / 17 days til photoshoot 

Diet*
Meal one: protein pancake, pb
Meal two: 1/3 cup yams, shake
Meal three: chicken and cucs
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: bison and cucs
Meal six: rice and shake 

Snacks: celery (oh boy thats sooo exciting  )

*Training*
30 min of abs 

Superset 1: arnolds (30), laterals (20)
Superset 2: cable laterals (20), Rope cable fronts (40)
Bent Over Rears (10)

*Journal*
Morning; starts off with a good talk to the rissy  then my pills get stuck in my throat!  like every morning. Nothing like ala burning the back of your throat baby  I woke up STARVING and ready to attack that protein pancake with gusto!
Afternoon: all went well. got some frustrations out and started planning for Vegas 
Evening:i was soooo burnt out from lack of carbs that it took me forever to finish my workout...had no steam and layed on the ground most of the time  my legs are sooooo sore taht it hurt to lay on the side oblique machine and i am so brain dead that i cant type anymore so i am outta here


----------



## Paynne (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...then my pills get stuck in my throat  like every morning. Nothing like ala burning the back of your throat baby



Don't you love it when they burst in the back of your throat?  It's like..ok which one was that?  I think it was th HEAT that I tasted this morning


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!  I think the new journals a great idea! Only happy thoughts here out!  things are really getting close!!  excited? 

dang I want some bison!


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

bison is good but not 40 burgers in a row 

happy thoughts for sure  now that i have all the bad vibes outta here


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I needed something new. Something positive. Something different. So how about a new journal



This was the most positive thing I have read so far today


----------



## Riverdragon (May 4, 2004)

Can't wait to see the new photos


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Gooooo Jenny! 

I love to watch your journals!


----------



## djrx06 (May 4, 2004)

Good Luck with your new journal, you sexy devil you!  And the bad vibes have gone indeed......


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

Pics? where? who has pics? 

Thanks Greek 

DJ. Here is another  for yah


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

Glad to see your happy hunnybuns ...Doesnt smiling feel so much better.

BTW, WTF are protein pancakes?


----------



## djrx06 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Glad to see your happy hunnybuns ...Doesnt smiling feel so much better.
> 
> BTW, WTF are protein pancakes?



They are really good.


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

protein pancakes= 1/3 cup dry oats soaked for 5 min in 1 cup of egg whites. then fry it up and voila.....protein pancake...slap some peanut butter on that baby and    

smiling feels sooooooooo much better than a frown 

one word: VEGAS


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> protein pancakes= 1/3 cup dry oats soaked for 5 min in 1 cup of egg whites. then fry it up and voila.....protein pancake...slap some peanut butter on that baby and
> 
> smiling feels sooooooooo much better than a frown
> ...



hmmmmm, i may have to try that. although lately i've been enjoying my homemade McGriddles (4 egg whites, cheese, syrup, katsup on a raisin english muffin).

glad your back "up" babe 

and one word back at ya:YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

just getting Vegas details together now 

i want syrup  geuss i will have to wait, only a couple more weeks and i will be drizzling syrup on EVERYTHING


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bison is good but not 40 burgers in a row
> 
> happy thoughts for sure  now that i have all the bad vibes outta here



40 burgers in a row?    It's funny though, you could probably eat them with Ketchup, white bread and yes, your favorite, Mayonaisse and still not raise your BF count!

Hey, at least those aren't Mc'd's burgers!  BTW, what is the nutritional values on Bison, Lean Ground Turkey and of course, Lean beef in comparison.


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

PS.  Nice Tush!!  I'm glad it worked out for you.  Avi and Gallery pic!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

I just thought that I would drop in and say hello.  So ALA burns?  Maybe thats what makes me feel like I have heartburn, makes sence now..


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

*Wednesday May 5 / 16 days til shoot 

Diet*
Meal one: PP and PB 
Meal two: shake and yams
Meal three: chicken and cucs
Meal four: no brain cells= forgot food
Meal five: rice and shake
Meal six: 6oz bison, brussel sprouts, 1 tbsp butter and some veggies

Tomorrow the veggies go up and the damn cucs go down...i need more food 

*Training*
couldnt lift a thing i was done before i even started.

Superset 1: flat chest press (30), db Flyes (18)
Cable pullovers (20)
Cable curl drop downs (60-50-40)

That was quite possibly the worst workout ever!

*Mood*
morning: dont you love how my moods change 3 times a day  well i woke up really sleepy and still couldnt walk so i opted out on the cardio  will try to do it tonight after the bikini try on session
afternoon: its was alright. really busy at work and kinda brain dead. cant wait til i have potatoes at lunch tomorrow 
evening:bought a wicked bikini and a hlaf


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> one word: VEGAS



but can you hang with the NT's party machine - that is the question.

and just hearing about your bikini trying on session has made my morning.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

nt....oh yes i can hang with you and the Mrs.  i wont be dieting too hard and so i will have lots of energy. plus i will be cooking everyone meals 

bikini's are my fav


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

I am sooo moody too, and I can't blame strict dieting! 

And I hate when I wanna do cardio in the morning and wake up too tired or hungry!!!!! 

Hope you're havin a good day


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

having a good day so far...other than its FREEZING *brrr*

cant wait to jump in the water with those ice crystals in a couple weeks  hope that the photographer likes blue lips 

i am convinced that its men that make us moody


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nt....oh yes i can hang with you and the Mrs.  i wont be dieting too hard and so i will have lots of energy. plus i will be cooking everyone meals



_dieting_ ... in Vegas     That word is not allowed in Vegas.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

what's the temp there J?  We'll reach plus one today.   kind of spring weather is this?


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

no no...dieting in Vegas wont happen. I will watch what i eat to get all buff for the occasion, but once we are there i will cook us all meals that have no dieting factors at all 

well i am proud to say that i live in the NORTH effin pole...with the windchill its about 1  and i gotta get in water in 16 days damnit.


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Meal one: PP and PB



Hey what ever gets you going in the morning. I'm game for anything once 

Freezing temps huh?  Well you don't want to know what my weather has been like for the past 4 months. It's been awful. I've had to ride my Harley to work nearly everyday. Although this past week it has been so hot it's almost too hot to ride. Yeh the weather here sucks..... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've decided women make me moody.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

Ha ha. For some reason i knew that you were gonna show up when i typed PB 

And you suck


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ha ha. For some reason i knew that you were gonna show up when i typed PB
> 
> And you suck



Suck? Nah I'm a licker


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Hey Girl!! Love the new journal

Oh my gosh that water is going to be freeeeeeezing!! You are So Brave! You should come take your pics down here in houston---in 80 degree water

Have a great day


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

confession: i had a piece of cheese and 2 triscuits


----------



## Fit Freak (May 5, 2004)

> i had a piece of cheese and 2 triscuits



You bad-ass....


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> You bad-ass....



yah i know i am a big cheater  i really wanted a scor blizzard with pecan sauce and cheesecake pieces


----------



## Fit Freak (May 5, 2004)

Now that would do it...much better than a triscuit...oops I mean 2 triscuits


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

Well my girlfriend and i went bikini shoppin. I got 2 really nice ones....well one and a half...they only had the bottoms of the second one...but who needs a top  so shopping with the girls...how much more fun could you have? 
Oh and i also ate some extra brussel sprouts at dinner....i HAVE to up the veggies and rearrange the diet cause its getting a little outta wack.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

*Thursday May 5 / 15 days out

Diet*
Meal one: PB and PP (no comments ness.)
Meal two: shake 
Meal three: chicken, 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup spinach, 1 Tbsp dressing
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: 6oz bison, 2 cups broccoli, sun dried tomatoes
Meal six:  celery 

*Training*
40 min cardio in the am and 40 in the pm

*Mood*
Morning: well its sunny and i feel good...even though its sooo cold out still. my girl k and i are planning all the summer events....its gonna be a blast  j'bo single in the summer is DANGEROUS 
Afternoon: just chatted about the old good times and realize that i need more 
Evening:watched some boob tube and relaxed. was really tired as usual  cant wait til i have energy to actually do some work after work. 

The diet worked out much better today. I actually really enjoyed all of my meals


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah i know i am a big cheater  i really wanted a scor blizzard with pecan sauce and cheesecake pieces


And your blastin me for a small square of fudge....????
You and me hangin together = 2x fat 's 

Return flight ex Sydney to Las Vagas via Hawaii $1,765.... pretty good hey!?!
Problem is i'd have next to no money when i got there...


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2004)

i did not have that dodo head...i wish that i did 

thats a good flight. you dont need money when your there.


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2004)

What could you do in Vegas with no money?   I guess you could take the _free_ tours, but I don't see that as being much fun.  

Ris ... $1750 from Sydney to Vegas via Hawaii ... that sounds like a hell of a great trip!  Wonder if we can get that kind of deal to go to Sydney.


----------



## Riverdragon (May 6, 2004)

Just curious, one of your meals consisted of a shake and hemp. How did you eat the hemp? Or did you smoke it lol.


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2004)

River...its hemp oil...not mary-j...that would be like me getting high off of smelling a poppy...just doesnt happen.

Its the superior form of Essential Fatty Acids...ratio of omega fats mimic the same properties as your brain matter, etc.


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> thats a good flight. you dont need money when your there.



Hey ya gonna pay my expenses too???


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2004)

i am not paying anyone's expenses...remember i am the princess  men need to pay for me  and since i am doing the cooking i expect everyone to treat me fine 

this is what my summer is looking like so far.
may=photoshoot
june=competition
july=calgary stampede
august=red lake falls tubing party
september= 
october=VEGAS!


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not paying anyone's expenses...remember i am the princess  men need to pay for me  and since i am doing the cooking i expect everyone to treat me fine



Well I think that's the way it should be, and you shouldn't deserve any less. Now get your fine ass in the kitchen and make me a pot pie!!! 


this is what my summer is looking like so far.
may=work
june=work
july=work
august=work and make time for a beer or two
september= work 
october=work

Boy I have a busy year.


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> this is what my summer is looking like so far.
> may=work
> ...



it's funny, but my schedule looks exactly like yours ... with the exception that in June, I will make time for one beer.


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2004)

NT...you guys arent going to stampeded?  or Vegas? I just checked out flights and they are sold out on Air Canada for the 27th already  gonna talk to my travel agent and see if she can book the private jet for the weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2004)

if you go on the Thursday, there are plenty of trips.
https://w4.aircanada.ca/servlet/CTO5SearchServlet/select_tb_rel


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

Your not gonna buy "all" my drinks missy  

NT: Get on over and i'll pick you up from the airport


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2004)

*Friday May 7 / 14 days out 

Diet*
Well i am a little bloated and holding some water from the veggies i geuss  but i am feeling good. Head was MUCH better yesterday 

Meal one: PB and PP
Meal two: shake
Meal three: chicken, spinach, dressing, mini tomato
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: 

*Training*
Back and Tris at my old gym 

*Mood*
Morning:
Afternoon:
Evening:


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2004)

October 2003 stats: (cause i couldnt find anymore recent ones  )

bf%: 18-19%
weight: 148lbs

neck: 12.5"
chest: 36" 
upper arm: 12.25"
waist: 26.5"
hips: 39" 
thigh: 23.5"
calve: 14.25"

May 2004

bf% 12%
weight: 139lbs

neck: 12.25
chest: 33.5" 
upper arm: 12"
waist: 25"
hips: 36.75"
thigh: 22"
calve: 14"


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> NT: Get on over and i'll pick you up from the airport



nothing like the Aussie hospitality ... if we can ever figure a way over there, you'll be the first person we intrude upon.    We've bothered the Mexicans, the Jamaican and the Americans ... time to move on.


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2004)

JBo ... we've never been to the stampede ... but since we had a great time our last road trip to Calgary, the stampede might be doable.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

Your such a spunk 
Even with a mop top


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2004)

ha ha. dont you mop top me. there was a reason for that mop top


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Head was MUCH better yesterday



hi munchkin,

thats what i like to hear, that your head is better hope everything is going well, adn you have a great weekend as well, you hear!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2004)

thats aweful 
everything is going smashing.
going out to have WAY TOO MUCH fun tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Hmmmm whatcha doin? Alcohol can't be involved this close 

BTW Great progress


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ha ha. dont you mop top me. there was a reason for that mop top


Yeah and i wish it was me.....


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2004)

greeky...nope no alchol for me...just being naughty as usual 

rissy...


----------



## gr81 (May 8, 2004)

hi J. I came in to read your journal and all that shit, but this places seems to be more of a brothell than a journal, just a bunch of whores postin up a storm in here!   lol. Shocking!! have a good weekend


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2004)

glad you popped in gr81. i like the whoring cause its all positive stuff. 

last night i went out to the club with my girls. we danced at the gay bar for hours then headed to the straight club for some good scenery   

good news is that the lower abs are here


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Gay clubs have better looking men


----------



## Pepper (May 9, 2004)

J'bo...quick question...i made your protein pancakes this morning and they were actually not bad....have you ever put whey in them? would that work?


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2004)

Pepper...no i hate heating whey up, its must denature the proteins...tastes like KAKA to me. 

Greek...nah actually there were some REAL hotties at the straight club...just none of them approach me.


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Greek...nah actually there were some REAL hotties at the straight club...just none of them approach me.



Intimated!!!!!!!!!!  I would be.. well I'm not a real hottie so I'm past intimated.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

PB...well confidence is a trait that i always look for in a man and hope that men would be able to come and talk to me because i really am not all that intimadating.

*Monday May 10th / 11 days

Diet*
Meal one: PP and PB
Meal two: shake
Meal three: 4oz chicken, 2 cups spinach, small tomato, 1 tbsp dressing
Meal four: shake
Meal five: 6oz bison and 2 cups broccoli
Meal six: celery 

*Training*
40min of Morning cardio
PM: 
bent over bb rows (55-65) / seated rows (80)
Lat Pulldowns (80)
Seated high Cable rows (50)
Long Bar curls (45) / DB Hammers (20)
Rope hammers (60)

*Mood*
Morning: tired...oh so tired 
Afternoon: well i am craving everything under the sun...but i can get through it cause my damn belly is bloated from yesterday 
Evening: in need of a snuggle buddy


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB...well confidence is a trait that i always look for in a man and hope that men would be able to come and talk to me because i really am not all that intimadating.




You can be ... and why is that?  You're a very outgoing gal who is not only a hottie outside with a banging body, but you're a hottie inside as well.  Guys see you as being that 'I'm not in the same league' type thought pattern.  I used to be a shy guy and that is exactly what I would think.   Now I'm the guy telling my single friends that they should be chatting it up with hotties such as yourself.  If they refuse, I tell them I'll go and talk to them and not introduce them as punishment


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I hate when my friends tell me guys don't approach me cuz I'm "intimidating" 

What a crock of #$@%!


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2004)

Greeky ... it depends on where you stand.  Typically, guys fear being shot down.  I was fortunate enough to be able to dance, so I many ladies asking to dance with me.   And it adds confidence having that happen.  I can remember being the guy to break the ice for my friends ... in fact, I still do that for a couple of shy guys.  In fact, it's really fun.  Because woman seem to gravitate towards men they can't have.  So it is even easier being that I'm married to a hottie.  What really throws most ladies is when my wife hits on them.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You can be ... and why is that?  You're a very outgoing gal who is not only a hottie outside with a banging body, but you're a hottie inside as well.  Guys see you as being that 'I'm not in the same league' type thought pattern.  I used to be a shy guy and that is exactly what I would think.   Now I'm the guy telling my single friends that they should be chatting it up with hotties such as yourself.  If they refuse, I tell them I'll go and talk to them and not introduce them as punishment



I can be  NT come on with that huge hug i gave you and the mrs.? I smile at everyone and look inviting no?  Everyone is in the same league, we are all peeps looking to meet new people. So what do you think i could do to become more approachable? Thanks for all the compliments, you really are too kind. Thats good punishment  BTW your a mighty fine piece of sugah too babe


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2004)

JBo ... I don't know you can do much else.  My own opinion is the more beautiful a woman is, the less likely guys are going to approach her.  Again, it's the fear of being shot down with the added pressure of not being confident enough to think that they have something to offer the lady.  

I used to be one of those in my early years, but I gained more and more confidence as the years went on.  The one the broke might have inflated the ego to extreme heights was when a group of gals at a club wanted to hire me to dance for them at a bachelorette party


----------



## Riverdragon (May 10, 2004)

Guys hate rejection, so I guess intimidation does play a part there. However, if I saw you in a club I would atleast have to say hello to you and try to catch a glimpse of that beautifuls smile


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Riverdragon *_
> Guys hate rejection, so I guess intimidation does play a part there. However, if I saw you in a club I would atleast have to say hello to you and try to catch a glimpse of that beautifuls smile



Thanks...thats very sweet  and i would say hello right back with a big smile.


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Intimated!!!!!!!!!!  I would be.. well I'm not a real hottie so I'm past intimated.



Oh my head!!  Oh my uhm??? what the hell is "intimated"  I like the mate part though.. 

Sorry about messing up your journal with that.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 10, 2004)

Jenny....sounds like you had a good night on Saturday...a did I

As for guys not approaching you...I would gaurentee it's INTIMIDATION.  I can say that in all honestly I would somewhat intimidated myself.  The same thing happens to me at the bars/clubs...no one ever approaches me...until this past weekend 

Not sure what I did differently but whatever it was I wish I could tell ya...cuase it wqrked 

My question to you...why not approach the guy?  We love it when we get approached In fact that's my point this weekend...I went to a bar with a bit of an "older crowd"...like mid 20s to early 30s and the women were so upfront and forward...I luved it 

My BEST ADVICE...you see a cutie...go say HI...with your beauty, personality, and intelligence...no way will you be shutdown...TRUST ME...unless he's a homosexual


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Jenny....sounds like you had a good night on Saturday...a did I
> *oh did i *
> As for guys not approaching you...I would gaurentee it's INTIMIDATION.  I can say that in all honestly I would somewhat intimidated myself.  The same thing happens to me at the bars/clubs...no one ever approaches me...until this past weekend
> ...


----------



## Fit Freak (May 10, 2004)

Remember that just b/c a guy doesn't approach you FIRST, doesn't mean he isn't confident or independent....some guys (like myself) are just a little reserved at first...and for me anyway...I never like a girl to think I'm trying to "pick them up" or anything...which is what I worry about when meeting someone at a bar.  

Make sense?


----------



## Riverdragon (May 10, 2004)

If that gorgeous smile of yours won't lure a guy over, then I don't know what will. Maybe he is gay.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 10, 2004)

J'bo I am back I was away from a while i had to leave dodge becuase of stress and just needed to get away from everything.  You will be fine.  2 weeks is plenty time to make changes


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 10, 2004)

This is my last post.  I let a good friend down and don't deserve to be here any longer... Farewell


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Remember that just b/c a guy doesn't approach you FIRST, doesn't mean he isn't confident or independent....some guys (like myself) are just a little reserved at first...and for me anyway...I never like a girl to think I'm trying to "pick them up" or anything...which is what I worry about when meeting someone at a bar.
> 
> Make sense?



Yes that makes sense. I will try it out next time and let you know how it goes  There has been this guy that i have seen around for a while now and we always smile really big at eachother but have never approached or said hello. Geuss its time


----------



## Fit Freak (May 10, 2004)

Go for it  I bet you'll get the response you're looking for!


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

Hey approach me!!!!!  I won't turn you away!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2004)

*Tuesday May 11, 2004 / 10 days out from shoot

Diet:*
Meal one: PB with PP
Meal two: shake, 1/4 cup rice
Meal three: 1/2 cup rice, 4oz chicken, spinach, sm tomato, 1 tbsp dressing
Meal four: shake and udo's
Meal five: bison, broccoli and brussels
Meal six: celery and tea

Tomorrow is my steak meal  with tatoes 

*Training*
Legs 
Squats (3x4-6)
Leg Press (3X4-6)
Single Leg Extension (2X4-6)
Lying Leg Curl (3X4-6)
Stiff Dead (2X4-6)

*Mood*
Morning: well i woke up and saw the weather forecast for the rest of the week...i am soo not impressed....photoshoot is in only 10days and they are calling for FRIGGIN SNOW all week  i really have no idea what the heck is going on here 
Afternoon: whored all day 
Evening: relaxed and got my Christmas decorations out OH YAH ITS FRIGGIN MAY NOT X-MAS. YOU WOULDNT KNOW IT BY THE 15INCHES OF BLOODY SNOW WE HAVE ON THE GROUND


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Mood*
> Morning: well i woke up and saw the weather forecast for the rest of the week...i am soo not impressed....photoshoot is in only 10days and they are calling for FRIGGIN SNOW all week  i really have no idea what the heck is going on here [/FONT]



is this semi-normal weather for May?


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2004)

see thread entitled "Americans Please Take Me"


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> see thread entitled "Americans Please Take Me"



Okay as soon as I get back from the gym. I'm guessing it's semi normal weather.  I don't understand how people can live anywhere else. Cali or Arizona. It's clear skies and high 80's today!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 11, 2004)

Auestion...do you always do such low reps for legs?  Or are you shocking them?  Looking for growth?


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2004)

i dont always do such low reps but i am starting the power/rep range/shock program again so each week it is different reps. i do need to build the legs so that they can get leaner. legs are awefully hard to figure out  one day they like loads of cardio, one day they like low reps/ heavy weight and the next they like lotsa light weight. so i try to change it up all the time.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like you understand your body anway  I understand what you mean with the legs though..I still haven't figured it out...mine respond well to anything for growth but they just seem to like to stay a little soft regardless of what I do


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2004)

yes keeping them tight is tough. i found that i have to do serious tread and stepper to keep'em tight. then train them regularily and keep them full. but then again 3 weeks later things could change  legs sheesh.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 12, 2004)

i feel ya...legs are the worst...i think the stepper works best for me...this yr i didn't use it...tried incline walking and eliptical with "poor" success


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

Morning Toots..I just got home from sweating at the gym..Then walking in all the snow/slush 

*Wednesday May 12th / 9 days til photoshoot 

Diet:*
Meal one: PP and PB
Meal two: shake and cuc with 1/4cup rice
Meal three: chicken and spinach with tomato, 1 tbsp dressing and 1/4cup rice
Meal four: shake and udo's
Meal five: steak and potatoes 

*Training*
40min of Morning and 40min evening cardio 

*Mood*
Morning: well even though there is snow and slush everywhere i woke up in a good mood and went to go sweat like a piggy at the gym  i must be really happy cause tonight i get to eat steak and potatoes 
Afternoon: Chilly 
Evening: Cuddle with my pillows, watch the bachelor, and eat my potatoes while thinking of hot weather


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

You still have snow??  I thought Sweden was bad, but I wore shorts yesterday!

Thanks for the PM


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

I have to ask J what is "pp and pb"?..  the pp part?? 

Wish I would win the lottery so I can move all you cold weather ladies out here. I'm starting to feel guilty about my weather


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You still have snow??  I thought Sweden was bad, but I wore shorts yesterday!
> 
> Thanks for the PM



We just got it yesterday! 

PB...PP=Protein pancake


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> We just got it yesterday!
> 
> PB...PP=Protein pancake



Oh. Silly me. Should have known.  

Hmm I love pancakes with extra crunchy PB smeared all over them and then maple syrup on top.  yummy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> We just got it yesterday!



Aww sweetie, I'm sorry  Wanna go to the Bahamas with me?


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

bahamas? your going there? have you ever seen that atlantis comercial? it looks like paradise.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

lol @ happy cuz of steak and potatoes! 

Keep up the good work honey!

Now I have a question for you and FF. Is it that the stairmaster helps you lean out more in the legs (just fat loss) or that it helps you build them up..thus leading to leanness? Hope that made sense!


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

well the stairmaster builds the booty not doubt. 
i think that they pump them up and build them more than anyother forms of cardio. not a straight answer sorry 

yes i was excited about eating brussel sprouts the other day, sad isnt it


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes i was excited about eating brussel sprouts the other day, sad isnt it




That's just wrong!!!  yuck!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> That's just wrong!!!  yuck!!



Tell me about it....this dieting is out of control


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Tell me about it....this dieting is out of control



You actually like them?? Can't you just have broccoli instead??

Those things make me gag.. ick!!

so what is this photo shoot coming up for?? Your portfolio or ??


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bahamas? your going there? have you ever seen that atlantis comercial? it looks like paradise.



In my dreams I am  Haha, no, you're forgetting that I'm a poor college student  I might go to Greece though if Justin and I can afford it  We should all go to Greece sometime, it really is paradise, I love the small islands!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> You actually like them?? Can't you just have broccoli instead??
> 
> Those things make me gag.. ick!!
> ...



I could have broccoli but i get sick of having it everyday...i actually love asparagus and brussels 

The photoshoot is for a freelance photographer from the states. He has most of his stuff published, so cross your fingers. 

Jenny....Greece huh? sounds good. I want to go to Brazil though. Topless beaches and mini but bikini's is fun


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

You know, every beach in Greece is a topless beach  In Sweden too btw, I go topless sometimes too  I was really chocked when I heard that it's illigal in the states, why can't people decide on that matter on their own?


----------



## stencil (May 12, 2004)

Brussels sprouts are one of my favorite things, believe it or not!  Just thought I would back you up on that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You know, every beach in Greece is a topless beach  In Sweden too btw, I go topless sometimes too  I was really chocked when I heard that it's illigal in the states, why can't people decide on that matter on their own?



Amen sister....wait US is non - topless  Canada is  but no one goes


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

my impression on why no one goes topless here is because too many guys come to gawk ... like they haven't seen topless women before.  In Europe, it's not such a big deal ... in fact, it's part of everyday life.


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

I keep informing the missus that when we're out in the clubs, she's not in Europe


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

only place people go topless here is at the gay beach 

however the bikinis at grand beach are small enough to be illegal  i cant wait


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

hhhmmm ... grand beach you say ...


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> The photoshoot is for a freelance photographer from the states. He has most of his stuff published, so cross your fingers.



They are crossed!!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 13, 2004)

Greeky....stairmaster does a lil of both...resistance AND cardio combined so I find it helps lean you out, maintain size, and harder you up all at the same time...at least far more so that any other form of cardio...other than sprints maybe.

Grand Beach...man...I wanna be there...............NOW


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

Beat ya


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2004)

no freaky you dont want to be there now. i have to be there next weekend but there is FRIGGIN snow on the ground and ice crystals in the water.

*Thursday May 13 / 8 days out 

Diet*
Meal one: protein pancake and no sugar jam  pb is all gone 
Meal two: shake and 1/4 cup rice
Meal three: chicken, spinach, 1/4 cup rice, 1 tbsp dressing, tomato
Meal four: shake and udo's (this one kills me cause it actually makes me more hungry to eat it) 
Meal five: broccoli and bison

*Training*
BB Curl (2x4-6)
Preacher Curl  (2x4-6)
Hammer Curl  (1x4-6)
CG Bench Press  (2x4-6)
Skull Crush  (2x4-6)
Single Arm DB Ext  (1x4-6)

40 min cardio in pm

*Mood*
Morning:
Afternoon:
Evening:


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!  you are doing so well!!!  thats what I call dedication!!! 

you know, I look forward to my broccoli!!  issues eh!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2004)

thanks for backing me up jen  on the broccoli thing 

thanks for the compliment. pb is gone today, i have laid him to rest


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

Pitboss??


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks for the compliment. pb is gone today, i have laid him to rest



 NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

LOL @ Pitboss

Hey sweetie  Sorry about your no peanut butter!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2004)

Jenny darlin' ... you'll be happy to know we received snow here last night.  Gotta love Canadian spring time.  Met a lady this morning who was a little put off with the snow.  She moved from Vancouver to Edmonton.   I said "Welcome to spring in Edmonton"


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

I saw a cloud today


----------



## Fit Freak (May 13, 2004)

PB, PB, PB, PB........ 

I'm sorry...that SOOO wasn't funny.

Losing the PB the last month or so has to be the heardest thing I swear...you CAN do it


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2004)

Yah that celery is gonna taste like crap without it 
Oh well its all worth it. The  loves no PB


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2004)

Damn i just realized that my journal got all negative for a couple days there  damnit. Well things will be better. 

*Time to plan out the next 7 days in DETAIL since things get very specific. 

*Friday May 14 / 7 days out
Diet*
-2 liver, 3 aminos, C, 2 ala, EC
one: protein pancake, 1 tbsp no sugar jam
-2 liver, 2 ala
two: shake and 1/4 cup rice
-2 liver, 2 ala, EC
three: chicken, spinach, 1 tbsp dressing, tomato, 1/4 cup rice
-2 liver, 3 aminos, 1 tsp glutamine
four: shake and 1 tsp udo's
-1 tsp glutamine, 2 liver, 4 aminos
five: broccoli, mustard, bison
-2 liver
six: 2 soft boiled eggs
WATER: 5liters

*Training*
-40min of am cardio
-Arms and Abs

*Saturday May 15 / 6 days out
Diet:*
Same as Friday

*Training:*
-teach boot camp, 40 min cardio

*Sunday May 16 / 5 days out
Diet:*
Same only cut out tomato in meal three

*Training*
-40 min of morning cardio
-Chest in pm

*Special Notes*
-15 min of sauna after meal 5


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2004)

*Monday May 17 /  4 days out
Diet:*
Same as Sunday

*Training*
-40 min morning cardio
-back in pm

*Special notes*
-Start herbal diuretic
-Sauna for 15min

*Tuesday May 18 / 3 days out
Diet:*
one: same
two: same
three: chicken, spinach, sun dried tomatoes
four: same
five: same

*Training:*
-40min morning cardio
-shoulders and abs in pm

*Special notes*
-Same

*Wednesday May 19 / 2 days out
Diet:*
one: same
two: chicken and 1/4 cup rice
three: chicken and 1/3 cup yams
four: chicken and udo's
five: chicken and cucumbers with vinegar
*no salt added to food

*Training*
-40 min cardio in morning
-high rep leg workout

*Special notes*
-Same but cut water to 2.5 liters

*Thursday May 20 / 1 day out
Diet:*
one: protein pancake and 1/3 grapefruit
two: chicken and 1/4 cup rice
three: chicken and 1/3 cup yams
four: chicken and 1/3 grapefruit
five: steak and 4 oz potatoes
*add 2 ala with every meal with no salt
*down to 1 liter of water

*Training*
-full body light weights in pm

*Special notes*
-cut out sauna and diuretics at noon 
-add potatssium (99mg) to every meal
-2 mags (morning and afternoon)

*Friday May 21- Saturday May 23
Diet:* same as above only have bison instead of steak 

*Training*
-depending upon how i look and feel i may do mild cardio in the mornings before the shoot to lossen up and feel tight
-sip on water all weekend


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Damn i just realized that my journal got all negative for a couple days there  damnit. Well things will be better.


Where?? The only negative is my lack of posting and your comments regarding the weather. You have no control of either so how can that be negative?? 

And I don't appreciate


> Oh well its all worth it. The  loves no PB



I : your


----------



## Fit Freak (May 14, 2004)

Hey  ...have to head out for dinner with some people from work but I'll come back to this when I have a few minutes to look it over...sound OK

Good luck....you'll be GREAT!


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2004)

Thanks FF  Hope that you have a good time 

Well just when you think you understand your body things go all wonky. There really are too many factors and i am going to have to start writing down everything i do and feel and eat and train or else i will jsut keep going back and forth. i look full and feel best about 10min after i eat. then i feel best when i am depleted. then i look good after about 3 hours after my last meal  
so be prepared for some boring ass detailed journalling from yours truely.

next week looks like an amazingly busy week at work  great just great. and my stressful mom is coming into town on wed  and is going to bring all this crap food i cant eat into my house  plus i havent gotten my diuretics, so today was a little stressful to say the least. oh yah and i am bloated to shit cause i have had sooo much asparatame that i think i can feel myself getting sick or being poisoned. enough of that crap for me. only one baskin robins no sugar candies a day 
those are the thoughts of the night 
for now its time for bed cause i have to teach boot camp in the morning. night peeps


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2004)

*Saturday May 15 / 6 days out

Diet*
-2 liver, 3 aminos, C, 2 ala, EC
one: protein pancake, 1 tbsp no sugar jam
*felt good, not as bloated as last night, had boot camp class and sweated out some water, looking lean*
-2 liver, 2 ala, 2 Niacin
two: shake and 1/4 cup rice
*heading to the gym to do cardio, took niacin to try it out again, hope the ears dont get itchy again...well i was wrong...read below*
-2 liver, 2 ala, EC
three: chicken, spinach, 1 tbsp dressing, tomato, 1/4 cup rice
*felt good after workout but i was really deflated and soft looking., sweated like a pig, did 15min on tread, 10min on stepper, 15min on bike, came home and posed for 15min and looked really small*
-2 liver, 3 aminos
four: shake and 1 tsp udo's
*after my shake i looked better but still not great, holding alot of water  but feeling tighter, tried on all of my photoshoot clothes to make sure that they still fit, damn i cant wait til i get my boobies. its soooo hard to find or fit clothes without them, geuss that is the trade off for having a lean  . Heading over to my dads for my baby brothers bday party. Big sis got him a trampolene. I am gonna play on it too  I love having a little bro. Will post pics of the party later*
-2 liver, 4 aminos
five: broccoli, mustard, steak, 1/2 potato 
*well i was almost perfect at dinner, i had a bit too much steak and a 1/2 potato but i had my hardboiled eggs decorated with chili sauce and mustard while they ate cake, hey it kinda looked like icing  my brother loved his trampolene and was still jumping up and down once i left.
-2 liver
six: 2 soft boiled eggs
well i am feeling alot tighter and legs are looking good right now. The steak probably did it, I cant wait til Fridays Steak. Time for bed now  
WATER: 5liters*


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

your going to do AWESOME Jen!!!  

mind my asking what is with the liver, aminos and niacin al the time?

I hope your week isnt too stressful!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2004)

well i take aminos and liver to help me keep my muscle while dieting and it helps alot  the niacin was something that i just tried to see if it would get me veiny like it does to some before going on stage. good thing i tried it 

i took the niacin and then 10min later walked over to the gym. as soon as i got there my nose started dripping like a tap, my face turned beat red, my ears started itching, and then my entire body broke out in hive lookin stuff. I was hotter than hell and itched like mad. Wasnt gonna do cardio on that so i came home and got undressed and layed in a blanket for an hour and then ate something and went back to the gym to do my cardio  it was an experience i tell you


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

My fave sugar free baskin robbins candies are the mint chocolate ones.. tastes like coconut


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

I had the same affects taking niacin-needless to say that was the first and last time...  

If I have even 3 sf candies I am sick as hell.... Where are the b-day pics???


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2004)

Whoa, did I miss something here, you're getting your boobs done?  You need to stop not telling me things 

Ooh, mom's coming to town huh? Well, I hope it will you'll get along better this time sweetie 
That niacin stuff sounds scary


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2004)

5 more days. i am excited now  and ready 

Jill...we can laugh now but when we are burning like mad its not funny 
The dieting caused me to forget all about the camera in my purse  

Jenny...sorry hun. i cant remember much (see above as an example) the date hasent been set yet but i decided to go for it. Although i am going against what everyone says and only going to a B cup instead of a C. I just want perky little boobs to fill out a shirt. 
As for the mom thing. I really dont think its going to be good, she already called and started stressing me out about her not having any food to eat here and me not being able to spend time with her. I told her she maybe could have given me more notice then 1.5 weeks  This is really important to me but she doesnt understand. I found her somewhere to stay though, at her moms  She will be happier there and i wont be tempted to duct tape her to the chair on my balcony (opps i did not say that  )


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2004)

Oooh, that's exciting  I think going to a B cup is a good move, C would be too much. I'm getting the same feeling now that I'm getting leaner, boobs are dissapearing  If I were to do anything about it I wouldn't want to get em all big, wouldn't feel comfortable in that. 
1.5 weeks?  Well I'm glad she's not staying at your place sweets, that's probably a good move  With you on crazy diet that's a really good move 
Hey, we have the same countdown  5 days!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 16, 2004)

OK...stopping by to give my feedback as requested here....now before I say anything I don't want to mess with your plan since you know what works for YOU but the following is what I would change:

1) no sugar free jam ro protein shakes during the last week
2) lose the niacin...it could end up causing more negatives than positives...mostly a gimmick anyway.
3) I think you're cutting water back too soon...especially since the shoot takes place over a couple days
4) I would avoid the rice the last week as well.
5) No point in starting to load carbs if you continue to train with weights and or cardio....I would suggestgoing ALL protein and vegies ALL week...do you last training session on Thursday morning...then moderately increase carbs for the 2nd half of Thursday and Friday....load with foods you're accustomed too.  Do not go overboard...you will likely look better with only a moderate carb up....I wouldn't cut your sodium until Thursday around noon.
5) Water...I would drink as much as possible...8-10 litres daily until Thursday...then Friday I would drink about 1-2 litres up to about 6pm...then nothing after that....I would wait until Friday for the diuretics and take them all day Friday and all weekend until your shoot is over.

OK...that is my input Jenny...feel free to make comments on it or ignore it altogther....you always seem to look very impressive in the pictures I have seen of you so I wouldn't want to mess you up....you're a seasoned competitor and you know your body...we're all different.  

My BIGGET recomendation would be to avoid making any dramatic changes in the last week...almost always cuases people to look back and wish they didn't do what they did.

Good luck...you'll look phenominal I'm sure.  We're all here for you...use us if you need to....cheers


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2004)

Thanks FF. 
I am definately going to take your suggestions. I think that the shakes are not working for me right now anyways.

So i think that your trying to tell me to carb deplete mon-thur. 

The breakdown for today was...so so.
Felt great last night after the potato and steak but after shake number one i just kinda got more bloated as the day went on. I think i am gonna switch back to my old shakes cause these sweet ones are killin me. 
I sauna'ed after workout and posed and i felt good. Pretty veiny 
I just ate my 5th meal and tummy feels blah.

Only thing i cant do is wait til Friday for diuretics cause my period is due Thur and i am blowing up, so i would rather start slow. No?


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2004)

*Monday May 16 / 4 days out 

Diet:*
1-protein pancake 
2 -chicken and cucumbers with vinegar
3 -chicken, spinach, tomato, hemp/balsamic/soy dressing
4 -chicken and celery
5 -bison and broccoli
6 -2 eggs

Water 6 liters
Salt same
Supplements same only add Potassium at meals 1,3,5

*Training*
-40min morning cardio
Back in PM

-Sauna for 15min and posing for 15min


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Wow Jen, gettin pretty technical  Keep the amperage up 
You da girl and i miss you


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

technical? well yah hun this is my last week. you gotta. every little  piece of food and supplement makes a difference. off to do cardio. miss yah too. just remember pics are only a couple days away


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

*rubs hands together* 
Package yet??


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

no package yet


----------



## Fit Freak (May 17, 2004)

Jenny...you want yuour package from me for the show correct?

As for starting slow...there is a lot of theory going on here in terms of vassopressin (antidiuretic hormone, etc)...so starting slowly and cutting water early is not the way to go.  After shocking your body it will increase ADH to retain more water once your body realizes you're not consuming anymore fluids.

You basically have a 36 hour wondow...after that..water retention look out


----------



## Fit Freak (May 17, 2004)

Oh...and Risshole...technical...well the final week is very technical.


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Jenny...you want yuour package from me for the show correct?
> 
> As for starting slow...there is a lot of theory going on here in terms of vassopressin (antidiuretic hormone, etc)...so starting slowly and cutting water early is not the way to go.  After shocking your body it will increase ADH to retain more water once your body realizes you're not consuming anymore fluids.
> ...



Yes please. Show is in 4.5 weeks 

So even if i am taking a herbal mild diuretic i should only do it thursday when i start eating carbs? I used the taraxatone for a month before last show and it seemed to work well. Just wondering. 

Technical   

Thanks again babe


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no package yet


Should be soon 



> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Oh...and Risshole...technical...well the final week is very technical.


Yes, well i'm glad i got GP doin my final week


----------



## Fit Freak (May 17, 2004)

Jenny...I just don't see the point in adding a diuretic of ANY KIND when your water intake is still high.  Plus like I said...if you do it properly...you don't even need anything...cause if you supercompnsate with water and then cut it out yuour natural anti-diuretic hormone (ADH) will be naturally suppressed.  The important thing here though is taking the diuretic once the water is cut in case you rebound and start to hold fluid....especially since you're trying to maintain conditioning for longer than one day.  This makes it a little more challenging.

Like I said tho...you know your body...I am just giving you my advice...go with what youknow works for you


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

Thanks FF. Looks like i will do the Diuretic on Thursday when i start cutting my water. They arent here yet anyways 

On a note about how today went. 
WICKED! I felt fine without carbs and it was a breeze knowing that the shoot is so close and i get to eat some tasty food in only a week...no less than a week.  
See updated post for the daily activities. In short i feel and look pretty good  my tushy and legs are tight and round and muscular looking and i love it


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

ok i cant update my day so i geuss i will repost it...so i remember how things went when i look back 

*Monday May 17 / 4 days out

Diet*
-protein pancake with stevia and cinnamon 
_weird but i actually liked it...felt good to eat_
-chicken and tomato
_felt ok cause chicken was filling but i am going to try having some green tea with this meal cause i start feeling bloated_
-chicken, spinach, dressing
_fine...its all just a breeze from here 
-chicken, cucumbers, vinegar
now my tummy feels better after the vinegar and cucs and tea 
-bison, broccoli and chili sauce 
yum yum in my tum 
-2 eggs with chili sauce and some cucumbers and celery
well i feel tight and look good  i am ready to shoot 

*Training*
-35min cardio in morning
-back in evening 
assisted chins, seated rows, straight arm pushdowns

*after cardio i went into the sauna and posed for 15min while i finished my 5th meal and i sweated like a piggy  lost alot of water because 3 hours after i got out i looked tight and legs were cut up, i was really proud of all my hard work this off season. Cant wait to see what this weekend brings *

Till tomorrow  i must go to bed to get up and do cardio and even more important eat my breaky  Actually on second thought i may just do my cardio  in the evening and sleep in because i dont want to over do it  _


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Sounds like you are right on track!  

WOW!  Being so gorgeous is a lot of work, huh? 

What is gonna be the first cheat food you eat after the photoshoot?


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What is gonna be the first cheat food you eat after the photoshoot?




Doughnuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep it up Jenny!! You're awesome!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

first cheat will be  dont know really. 
all the photo shoot models are going out to eat after  
even the hotty 

No donuts for me...i gave them up for a tight booty


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> first cheat will be  dont know really.
> all the photo shoot models are going out to eat after
> even the hotty
> ...



Okay that's why it's called "cheat"!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

I'm so looking forward to seeing some of the new pics! I know you won't be able to show us many, until we see them in the mags  I always get so motivated to improve myself when I see new pics of you


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

ahhhhh your so sweet Jenny.
i will make sure that i get some pics on my digital.


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Can you believe we have 3 days!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

nope  thank god its 24 outside today, sure to melt all that ugly snow and warm up that water  its still gonna be chilly though. 

3 days  then 3 more of fun and eating time


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nope  thank god its 24 outside today, sure to melt all that ugly snow and warm up that water  its still gonna be chilly though.



Uhm please tell me that's 24 C and not 24 F!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nope  thank god its 24 outside today, sure to melt all that ugly snow and warm up that water  its still gonna be chilly though.
> 
> 3 days  then 3 more of fun and eating time



out of curiousity, what is the forecast for the weekend there?  Thursday, things are supposed to get chilly again.


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooo chillyness please.  keep it over there  Friday is supposed to be 18...not too bad but definately not great. 

PB...dont be a silly turkey...its 24 as in swimming weather...bikini weather


----------



## Fit Freak (May 18, 2004)

Jenny....you have another comp mid June correct...if that's the case IMO....definately go easy on the cheat...I know ya will

I got your PM...thx ... anything you need or want...anything at all just ask.

Good luck this weekend...and I'm wishing for awesome weather for ya too


----------



## Rauschgift (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I saw a cloud today


Where I must have missed it.


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

^that quite possibly is the MOST repulsive Avi i have ever seen. Please dont put that in here.

FF...June 19th is the comp. i wont go crazy on the cheat at all. Only one meal and i am back to dieting  
I could use one thing.....a hug  
Again thanks hun


----------



## Rauschgift (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ^that quite possibly is the MOST repulsive Avi i have ever seen. Please dont put that in here.



I take it your not a Mr. Bean fan  He is actually quite funny you should check him out. But, since you asked nicely I am inclined to oblige...when I get home from the office I will change it... your wish is my command


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Thanks  Mr.Bean is repulsive and i dont find him funny. Plus his willy is WAY too small for my liking


----------



## Rauschgift (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks  Mr.Bean is repulsive and i dont find him funny. Plus his willy is WAY too small for my liking



I can make it BIGGER in photoshop if you would like...Would that make it better


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

no just get rid of that thing. please.


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

I agree Jen.. that is yucky.


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

i would much rather look at your


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

No Kidding--that Avi is HORRIBLE!!!! 

Jenny I can't wait to see your new bootie pics 
You Need to be on the cover of a magazine!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

AND I would rather look at YOURS!!!   

  pants!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would much rather look at your



me too


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

cover is what i am looking for    but any old pic will do for now  he even submits to GQ


----------



## Fit Freak (May 18, 2004)

Jenny...I am so glad you're happy with your conditioning...and I hope you make in a mag...you deserve it

You'll have to let us know if you get any prospects...if I were in charge you'd be on the cover for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

I agree completely FF!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Thanks you two  your the best.
i have worked hard and hope that things turn out  I am sure that they will. (jenny says as she muches on plain celery)

Oh the things i would be willing to do to get my mouth on a spoon full of peanut butter  thats most likely what i am going to have for my cheat. Ice cream, pancakes, syrup and peanut butter  Look how fast i came up with that one 

So today was GREAT! Feel wicked and everything is on track. BEST news in the world. I got my period early so i wont have it for the photoshoot   yah its a girl thing i know. but its a tough thing to deal with whe n you want to feel your best.


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

*Tuesday May 18th / 3 days out 

Diet:*
1- 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oats, stevia and cinnamon (i never liked this before and so i must really be carb depleted if i am enjoying this so much ) what else can i say? felt great!
2- chicken and tomato 
Yum. well i have completely gone mad if i am diggin the tomato 
3- lettuce, chicken, spinach, dressing
Ate at the worst restaurant in the world  because i had a very important business meeting that i had to conuct. I had to eat or else i would make them feel uncomfortable.
4- cucumbers and chicken
this was eaten while running to get my nails and toes done. they look pretty now! i was again feeling good 
5- bison and chili sauce
then i had to run to the gym before it closed to do mild shoulder workout. I am liking how the liver tabs are giving me energy. I dont remember being so full of energy while not having any carbs  geuss i have to admit someone was right. hum.
6- broccoli and chili sauce
ate this while sitting in the sauna with all my clothes on to sweat out some water  yes what a sight. some crazy chick eating spicy broccoli in the sauna with her clothes on. posing and flexing. damn i have really become hardcore 

So i cant wait to see what tomorrow will bring. i got my contract today and it made me giggle. i have alot to do prep wise still so things are going fast but my bods almost ready. just need to drop that water on thur and i am good to go  i have a fitting for my workout gear tomorrow after work so once again. no time to relax. oh well maybe i will relax monday.....cause monday is a holiday....this weekend is a 4 day weekend for me  ok i need to settle down almost bedtime. oh and another thing, i am going to skip cardio in the morning, dont want to over do it. will train legs at night then do cardio thur am and maybe fri to warm up. night night peeps


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would much rather look at your



Uhm yeah!!!  Now how about putting that picture in your gallery there Sapphire 

Although I did find that avi kind of funny... spanking the money part LOL


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh the things i would be willing to do to get my mouth on a spoon full of peanut butter



Figures you would spell it out.....  damn ruin all my fun!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

i knew i had to be careful with my words


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

Morning Beautiful!

How are you doing this am?  Any plane ticket deliveries??


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uhm yeah!!!  Now how about putting that picture in your gallery there Sapphire
> 
> Although I did find that avi kind of funny... spanking the money part LOL




  

What's an asphalt pirate?


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

no plane ticket deliveries 

i am doing GREAT! woke up and now when i jump my booty and legs dont move or jiggle at all  can you tell i am a  bit happy


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

I think you need some plane tickets Jen  to Austraila


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

I think i need plane tickets to alot of places


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

These girls are such teases w/ their avi's! 

Good morning busy girl! Hope everything is going just right as planned!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 19, 2004)

Glad to see everythng is going good Jen, Told you i would pull out "my little bags of tricks" last second for you.  Just ride it on in.  Pm me.  Told you i wouldn't leave ya and things come together in the end.  They usually do !!


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

yah welll i want an ass like this all the time


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 19, 2004)

well just keep those little secrets to our selves !!


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

i am


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah welll i want an ass like this all the time


Ya know Jen, i haven't said this for a while, but.....



























































































































*I Love your ass!!*


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

dont worry rissy. no need to kiss the booty i will get you some pics in a mere 2 days


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

note...too depleted and tired to update.
will do in the morning


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont worry rissy. no need to kiss the booty i will get you some pics in a mere 2 days


I know i don't have to kiss the booty hun, i just wanted to state the obvious once again  I still have visions 
Is the sig ok darling ??


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

I love your booty too!    Can I have it and glue it on????


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

at Rissy's avi. I love it! Geuss who got a notice in the mailbox that something is waiting for me at the post office today   xoxx

Sappy...you sure can hun


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Mail time, mail time, MAAAAAIIIIILLLLL TIIIMMMMEEEEE!!!!!

Here's the mail it never fails it makes me wanna wag my tail when it comes I want to wail "MAAAAIIIIILLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!  I can't wait to see your pics!  I am sorry I haven't beena round, been a little too hectic but am back!  NICE JOB!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

*Wednesday May 19, 2004

Diet:*
1- 1/3 cup oats, 1 cup egg whites, stevia and cinnamon
2- chicken and tomato
3- chicken and lettuce with dressing and cucs
4- chicken and vinegared cucs
5- bison and broccoli

Everything went well. Chicken was sooo exciting   did some more errands after work and went for fitting and got AMAZING clothes  all Mak Attack gear totalling about $500 for 4 outfits! Good thing they are loners. Then got my granola bars and rice cakes and good food for the weekend. Weather forecast looks ok but quite chilly (brrrrrrr) only high of 14 but i have faith it will warm up. Had last leg workout and did light weights just to tighten them up a bit more. Skipped the sauna cause i was too tired  Going to make some adjustments to tomorrows plan because i am looking right on schedule so i dont want to change much. Plus we may move the beach shoot til Sunday because of the weather forecast. Tummy was very tender and blown up from the food all day because digestion was a little off. Fixed that with a little pill and i am all good now. I know that you probably did not want to hear that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

*Thursday, May 20th, 2004 / 1 day out 

Diet:*
-5 liters of water
-no sodium, after lunch

1- protein pancake
2- tomato, chicken and salt
3- spinach, chicken, dressing
4- cucs and chicken
5- bison and potatoes


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 20, 2004)

jen,
good news if you got that letter it made it through customs b/c I had asked them to return it if there was problems ...So you won;t be going to the photo shoot in handcuffs. Start them before carbing tongiht


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> the photo shoot in handcuffs.



Damn I would have liked that photo shoot!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

oh pb how do you always find those posts you horney man 

han i dont think that the parcel is from you. i think its from rissy


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh pb how do you always find those posts you horney man



Uh yes I must agree 


We're getting pictures, we're getting picures :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

Pics to be posted soon yes 
not the pro ones but just some sideline fun ones 
you will all have to wait to see the wicked ones in the mags


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pics to be posted soon yes
> not the pro ones but just some sideline fun ones
> you will all have to wait to see the wicked ones in the mags



It's going to be a long, hard wait.  
But I will wait. I can do it!!!  

No I can't


----------



## Fit Freak (May 20, 2004)

It's Thursday...only hours away by now...good luck and have fun...proud of ya


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

thanks everyone.

i am sitting here at work about to start bawling.
carb depletion maybe, nervousness maybe...
whatever it is i am so out of it.


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

Oh Jenny... dont be nervous, you are so gorgeous and perfect!!!  You do realize that don't you??

This is coming from a fellow chickie....  so you know I am not just kissing that awesome booty of yours!!!

Ya know one of the things I love the most about you is you dont realize how perfect you are....  modest and sweet.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

you are too kind sapphy. 
i know that i am ready...
but i just wish that i had someone here to support me with this 
would be nice to have a hug before i left, my girl kelly is great though she is helping me get through the next couple hours at work


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

Here is a BIG hug for you from ME!!!  Love ya Babe!!!   

Off to try to get my butt to look like YOURS!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

Hey babe i'll be thinkin of ya all day, get that package and you may have a friend to take with you


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

ok now you made me cry Rissy and Sappy


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 20, 2004)

hang in there....


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

The sunshine of IM is sad.  That makes me sad 

Keep your head up


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The sunshine of IM is sad.  That makes me sad




Me too! 

 I will be thinking about you too Jen!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

i am just depleted thats all.
i will post after i eat my potatoes and then i will be happy for sure


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok now you made me cry Rissy and Sappy


 We love ya hun


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

thanks toots  
i just finished preppin for tomorrow.
had 3 pieces of grapefruit and 4oz of potatoes for dinner with my bison and mmmmmmmm mmmm good 
abs are a little nuts right now 
i will take a pic, can you resize it and post it?


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

For sure  avi pic?? peteandtrace@tudogs.net.au


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2004)

*Friday May 21st, 2004 / day one of shoot

Diet:*

Well everything looks great, things all came together diet wise. I am glad that i had this opportunity to pre-cut before my competition. I think i may have hit it on the head with this one. I depleted at the perfect time cause last night my muscles were DONE and ready for those potatoes and 3 pieces of grapefruit to suckem up  I woke up feeling tighter than ever with no diuretics at all. I am changing things a bit today as previously planned. Our beach shoot may be switched to Sunday because of the weather 

1- protein pancake (with ala's stuck in my dry throat  )
2- 3oz chicken (dry as a bone), 1/4 cup rice, 3 pieces of grapefruit
3- same as 2
4- same as 2
5- bison and potatoes with 3 pieces of graepfruit

depending upon if i am starting to hold water i may do some cardio this evening after the shoot and then load again. its meal by meal from here on in  but i think that this approach will work the best for me 

*Training*
in gym photo shoot


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

Have fun at your shoot hunny!!!! Where are ya from, BC right????

Oh ya, pics ASAP!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2004)

nope from Winterpeg (or winnerpeg or winnipeg what ever you wish) Manitoba Canada


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

Go J Go J Go J I bet you look hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

I'm so glad it's all working out for ya sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

I never realized before how much work it is to look as good as you do!!  

It actually makes me feel better about myself when I look at pics of these perfect women..  I think Yeah but I got to drink a glass of wine with my honey last night!   

You worked SOOOO hard Sweetie!!  I am very happy and proud of you!


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

I hope you're having FUN honey!! 
Justin and I want to wish you GOOD LUCK this weekend and you better let us see some pics of your hotness soon


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

HAVE FUN AT Your Shoot J'bo! And Good Luck!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 21, 2004)

better off with out diuretics.  they can possible flaten you out and make thngs back fire


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I missed you this morning, hope your hot bod doesn't melt the film.


----------



## J'Bo (May 22, 2004)

hey peeps just a quick note to let you know that we had sooooo much fun yesterday and everything went amazing. he kept shooting my abs all day  i am off for day two of three and i am sure everything will be just as good if not better. thanks for all the kind comments. I dont know how many photos i will get, photographer thinks most will get published so the world can see them  

btw han. only reason your saying that is because you were not able to pull through and get the package here like you mentioned you would.  no problem though. back to square one with you it seems  no prob.

 i will update tonight on how today goes


----------



## Fit Freak (May 22, 2004)

Awesome Jenny.....getting published...that would be a dream come true...I hope it works out for you...I wish you the best...and then some

Let me know how today goes....

BTW...how's the diet look over these next couple days...just curoius what you're doing to "hold" your conditioning?


----------



## Paynne (May 22, 2004)

Good luck! Sure is going to be cool seeing the pictures published after reading how it is done


----------



## J'Bo (May 22, 2004)

Thanks peeps.

Diet has been holding GREAT! 
I have been just munching on the following items all weekend with no diuretics until this evening before i went to bed i had one water tight with some dandelion tea just because i drank about 1 liter today and had quite a bit of carbs. I am actually looking better now, filling out perfectly the photographer said i look leaner now 

munchies:
mustard chicken (2 breasts a day)
steak with seasoning (1/2 a mongo steak a day)
some little chunks of potato with butter (about one potato everyday)
caramel rice cakes (about 10 each day)
granola bar (1-2 a day or some nuts)
grapefruit (1 1/2 a day)

and just been eating my protein pancake for breaky. the only thing i am doing different is not eating veggies and eating mini carbs instead. things are working well and i am one happy happy girl right now.    

we did alot of boy/girl shots today in the studio because the weather wasnt very nice. we will head to the beach tomorrow so everyone PLEASE PLEASE do a sun dance for me  

quite interesting dynamics going on at the shoot


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2004)

Sounds great hun  I'm glad your having so much fun


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2004)

you have no idea how much fun.....hey isnt there a little devil smilie around here  insert evil laugh ici


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 23, 2004)

your not going to spill eating carbs as long as fat is low and protein is moderate, and you don;t drink too much water you will be perfectly fine.   Have fun with Photo Shoot


----------



## Fit Freak (May 23, 2004)

Good to hear things are still going great...today is your last day...be sure to let us know how it went


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> quite interesting dynamics going on at the shoot



You're not trying to make me jealous are you?????


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Hmmm......  PM me with juicy details!!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

When do we get to see the photoshoot pics???


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2004)

Well the details are  and one of these  i got more than i expected from this shoot  plus the photographer loved me and may want to fly me out to do future shoots  i am pretty darn tired from the weekend but the beach shoot was a complete success and yesterday i went for pancakes and baked apples with a friend  lotsa syrup was included  and then i did not get home til 2am last night  i have decided that i am not going to compete in 4 weeks. competing is NOT my ultimate goal and even though it gets me in good shape for the shoots i can do that on my own and work hard to stay lean and build my body in places i want to, not what the judges want. its time to enjoy life


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 25, 2004)

I think the best decision you have ever made.  My dear and I will probably be giving up bodybuilding as well and going back to school for nursing.  Doing some thing that I like doing, helping people and making a difference in ones life.  You will do fine and also by doing photoshoots like you said you can enjoy life and not stress so much over trying to worry about what judges are looking for.  The only person you will be competing against from now on is you and the camera .   2 guys i have been helping have already hit new stands (Cosmopolitan, and August Musclemag international) .  So anyting is possible.  Doors are just beginning to open for you and I know you will do exceptionally well.   There is so much more money to be made in the direction you are going plus you would be a good ambassador for the sport.


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are so amazing you always blow me away!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on the shot.

Hey ... you might be interested in checking out wwe.com.  They are having a wrestling diva search - you don' thave to wrestle, just smile and be your hottie self ... and I immediately thought of you.  The winner gets $250,000.  That could jump start a lot of dreams.  Just a thought Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2004)

Really hey nt  i will have to check it out  thanks.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

you worked hard to get the fantastic bod you have, might as well get paid for people looking at it!


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

Awesome News Jenny! I think that Sounds PERFECT!!!  

Sounds like you had lotttttttsa FUN at that photoshoot!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2004)

Well i checked it out and read all the 1000 rules and it sounds great other than the fact that you may be required to travel to NY, LA or Chicago on my own expense up to 3 times to do casting calls. Alot of rules to go over.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

ok ... just heard about it last night and thought about you - I didn't go and read the fine print.


----------

